# need help buying a laptop.



## Gaurav139 (Sep 22, 2013)

Guys I m going my first laptop and I have shortlisted 2 laptops lenovo z500 with i5 3230m, NVIDIA 740m 2gb, 6gb ram and 720p display. The other one has i7 4th gen, same 740m 2gb card and 1080p display. I want to know which would be better for playing games. Will the display be an issue for the later?? Thanks in advance.
Guys do suggest some good laptops under 55000â‚¹ for gaming other than these if better.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 22, 2013)

the z500 will perform better for games.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 22, 2013)

Fill the questionnaire first


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 22, 2013)

Gaurav139 said:


> Guys I m going my first laptop and I have shortlisted 2 laptops lenovo z500 with i5 3230m, NVIDIA 740m 2gb, 6gb ram and 720p display. The other one has i7 4th gen, same 740m 2gb card and 1080p display. I want to know which would be better for playing games. Will the display be an issue for the later?? Thanks in advance.



The i7 4th gen with 740m will be better for playing games , specially modern games. However , since the display resolution of the laptop is higher than Z500 , so if you are planning to play on full resolution then it's not gonna be the same thing like earlier.

BTW , post the complete questionnaire.


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 22, 2013)

battery is not user replaceable in z500.


----------



## Gaurav139 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry about questionnaire.
So will it be better if I change its resolution from 1080p to 720p?
Also is non replacable battery is an issue?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 22, 2013)

Second laptop is obviously better


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 22, 2013)

Gaurav139 said:


> Sorry about questionnaire.
> So will it be better if I change its resolution from 1080p to 720p?
> Also is non replacable battery is an issue?



Yes. But the quality will degrade. 768p will not look good on a 1080p display. ( I have seen people whinning about it , thats why . I have personally never experienced one )
Yes & No. A replaceable battery can be removed while playing game , this will save it from damage.
Other than that , there is not much advantage.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 22, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yes. But the quality will degrade. 768p will not look good on a 1080p display. ( I have seen people whinning about it , thats why . I have personally never experienced one )
> Yes & No. A replaceable battery can be removed while playing game , this will save it from damage.
> Other than that , there is not much advantage.



But that is by itself is a very big advantage coz it is nearly going to be a month now with hours of gaming and battery wear is still zero.  By the way which is that laptop with 2 GB 740m and fhd screen??


----------



## Gaurav139 (Sep 22, 2013)

$hadow said:


> But that is by itself is a very big advantage coz it is nearly going to be a month now with hours of gaming and battery wear is still zero.  By the way which is that laptop with 2 GB 740m and fhd screen??



the new lenovo z510 which will be available from october I think.


----------



## Gaurav139 (Sep 22, 2013)

So should i stick with z500 or z510 are worthy to wait for?


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Not a big difference for consumer usage between both laptops even the display thing which ppl whine abt is rubbish
Go for either of the two i have similiar configs at home and haven't seen much difference despite heavy usage


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2013)

1080p one , obviously. Without any doubt.

I won't buy a 15" laptop with 768p resolution because , I have lot more to do on my laptop than just gaming at high frame rates.

An I7 with FHD is times better than I5 with 768p. It's a win-win scenario for i7.

Take the words of this grumpy cat , and you'll not regret.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 23, 2013)

@OP, the questionnaire is not just some random points written by mods, it has a very definite role to help both the members and suggesters out. it helps reveal the exact requirement of the buyer. do fill it first with your explicit budget, its guaranteed to serve you better.  z500 z501 or whichever you're opting for are no doubt good, but if you're budget permits, there are better laptops around with FHD and i7, and also laptops with 3rd gen ix series and GT6XXM gpu which are superb performers similar price range. without budget it is not wise to suggest anything.


----------



## Gaurav139 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry guys this was my first thread so please forgive my mistakes.
By the way my budget is 55000â‚¹ max and I need it mostly for gaming and I preferred lenovo z5xx laptops for their look but wouldnt mind buying other laptops if they are better
And guys if there are better ones out there can you please suggest some in my budget for mostly gaming and watching movies.


----------



## RiteshS (Sep 30, 2013)

As far as you are looking laptop for gaming, you need to buy laptop with high storage capacity hard disc, high performance graphic card and higher Ram. In my opinion you can get Sony & HP laptop with such configurations which are recommended for gaming. You can check with following two models of SONY & HP respectively;
HP Envy Touch Smart Ultrabook 4-1113TU – Black: Price Rs. 59,911/-
Sony Vaio Fit SVF15218 – Black: Price Rs. 46,000/-

Both models are as per your requirements; I am planning to buy one of these laptops online from ezoneonline.in.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 30, 2013)

let me put it this way... try gaming on a 1080p screen with a 64bit gt 740m, and sooner or later... you'll want to throw off the laptop from your window in frustration. 
the 740m just doesn't have enough bandwidth to compliment a 1080p screen and if that weren't enough, its a GDDR3 version, which is logical cause a 740m is meant for 768p screens.
secondly, for the same price, you are much better off with the samsung 550p series... if you are good at bargaining, you can probably land yourself with a i7 3630qm and a gt 650m for about the same price.
let me tell you that the latter is a much better choice even though samsung customer care is pretty hopeless.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 30, 2013)

Even on some games my 755m on 1080p makes me sometimes feels frustrated.  Better look for Samsung series 5 so5in it is available in local markets for about 3k more.  If you are not able to spare more than that than get so4in. Still a good option


----------



## sialnuan (Oct 2, 2013)

I am planning to buy a new laptop with budget of Rs 60k. I am confused on selection of brand and its model. 

1) Budget : 60K

2) size & weight consideration : 14-15

3) brands : a. Like:Sony, Lenovo, HP, Samsung, Toshiba
                 b. DislikeELL

4)  primary tasks : Data Working at home + Multimedia.  


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (no preference) : FULL HD

6) Anything else you would like to say? 2GB Graphics

currently i have dell studio 1555 laptop. i faced lot of problem on current laptop. i have replaced motherboard, charger(2 times), DVD drive, fan, battery, hard disk. So i need a laptop without having problem at least for 2 years. I have shortlisted some laptop brands, can u please tell me which laptop is best.
Sony : SVF15219
Toshiba : Satellite L850-Y5310
HP : Envy 15-J049tx
Samsung : NP550P5C - S06IN
                                  S03IN


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 3, 2013)

^ Make your own thread man


----------



## RiteshS (Oct 8, 2013)

sialnuan said:


> I am planning to buy a new laptop with budget of Rs 60k. I am confused on selection of brand and its model.
> 
> 1) Budget : 60K
> 
> ...




As per your requirements HP Envy suits your needs best than other brand models, Check out following model
HP Envy Touch Smart Ultrabook 4-1113TU – Black: Price Rs. 59,911/-
You can check detail specification at Ezone, I would also recommend you to check for discount. I am sure there is some discount going, I saved around Rs. 7500/- when I bought it last month from Ezoneonline.in.


----------

